# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > قسم الترجمة >  ملفينpdf لأهم المصطلحات بالعربي و الانجليزي...

## ajluni top

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته....
اعزائي زوار منتدى الترجمه ....
اليوم جايبلكم ملفين pdf لأهم المصطلحات العربي والانجليزيه مع الترجمه

_عربي انجليزي

انجليزي عربي_

ان شالله تستفيدوا منهم
ولا تنسونا بمروركم الطيب
اخوكم

Ajluni top

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا عجلوني ...

يوم تغيب السّباع بجيب ...

عفيه السّبع ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا لك

----------


## ajluni top

مشكورين عالردود
ومن طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم

 :Icon15:

----------


## العالي عالي

عجلوني اسمحلي احكيلك انك دائمن مميز 

تقبل مروري

----------


## ajluni top

> عجلوني اسمحلي احكيلك انك دائمن مميز 
> 
> تقبل مروري



تسلمي حبيبي

خجلتني والله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكووور يا أسد!

----------


## ajluni top

> مشكووور يا أسد!


حيالله الذيب ان شالله يكون الموضوع عجبك

----------


## saroon

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## CORVETE

شكرا جزيلا

----------

